# Upper Potomac



## 97Aero

Finally was able to put a couple of fish in the G3 on a afterwork trip on the Potomac. Buddy got a nice Walleye and I got a Smallie. Great night to be out.


----------



## Jim

Good to hear. Post Pictures!


----------



## 97Aero

Jim » 26 Apr 2014 said:


> Good to hear. Post Pictures!


----------



## BigTerp

Nice!! I've been REALLY struggling with the smallmouth. Have yet to put one in the boat. What were you throwing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350939#p350939 said:


> BigTerp » 02 May 2014, 08:54[/url]"]Nice!! I've been REALLY struggling with the smallmouth. Have yet to put one in the boat. What were you throwing, if you don't mind me asking?



Walleye was on a Rapala, got the smallie on a jig and rage tail craw. Hopefully the river will be down enough next week to get out.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351034#p351034 said:


> 97Aero » May 2nd, 2014, 9:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350939#p350939 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BigTerp » 02 May 2014, 08:54[/url]"]Nice!! I've been REALLY struggling with the smallmouth. Have yet to put one in the boat. What were you throwing, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walleye was on a Rapala, got the smallie on a jig and rage tail craw. Hopefully the river will be down enough next week to get out.
Click to expand...


I hope so, but it's not looking good at this point.


----------



## JoshKeller

river level is fine for fishing - just look for areas out of the current


----------



## BigTerp

Yep, should be good to go. Hoping the rain holds off on Saturday so I can get out.


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351525#p351525 said:


> BigTerp » 07 May 2014, 08:29[/url]"]Yep, should be good to go. Hoping the rain holds off on Saturday so I can get out.



Tore into the Cats up by the Damn tonight. Had a nice Musky on but lost him on the jump. Water temp 62 degrees.


----------



## BigTerp

Nice!! Water temp was 64 today. I *FINALLY* got into some smallmouth today. Between 2 of us we boated 4. Nothing huge, but I missed a pig first thing this morning on a jump. Didn't care though cause it was nice to finally have some action. Buddy also landed 2 perch.


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351914#p351914 said:


> BigTerp » 10 May 2014, 19:39[/url]"]Nice!! Water temp was 64 today. I *FINALLY* got into some smallmouth today. Between 2 of us we boated 4. Nothing huge, but I missed a pig first thing this morning on a jump. Didn't care though cause it was nice to finally have some action. Buddy also landed 2 perch.



Good to hear the Smallie bite may be heating up.


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352015#p352015 said:


> 97Aero » 11 May 2014, 22:06[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351914#p351914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BigTerp » 10 May 2014, 19:39[/url]"]Nice!! Water temp was 64 today. I *FINALLY* got into some smallmouth today. Between 2 of us we boated 4. Nothing huge, but I missed a pig first thing this morning on a jump. Didn't care though cause it was nice to finally have some action. Buddy also landed 2 perch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the Smallie bite may be heating up.
Click to expand...


Water temp 68 degrees tonight. Got out for 3 hrs. 6 Smallies 5 or so Cats and some suckers. Not a bad night. Word of caution I would avoid running up the Conocheague to the dam. Ran the G3 up on a shallow gravel bar and had to push it off. Impeller is a little worse for wear but nobody got hurt. Wouldn't even consider it in the summer. Good time had by all.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352339#p352339 said:


> 97Aero » Yesterday, 9:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352015#p352015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97Aero » 11 May 2014, 22:06[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351914#p351914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BigTerp » 10 May 2014, 19:39[/url]"]Nice!! Water temp was 64 today. I *FINALLY* got into some smallmouth today. Between 2 of us we boated 4. Nothing huge, but I missed a pig first thing this morning on a jump. Didn't care though cause it was nice to finally have some action. Buddy also landed 2 perch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the Smallie bite may be heating up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Water temp 68 degrees tonight. Got out for 3 hrs. 6 Smallies 5 or so Cats and some suckers. Not a bad night. Word of caution I would avoid running up the Conocheague to the dam. Ran the G3 up on a shallow gravel bar and had to push it off. Impeller is a little worse for wear but nobody got hurt. Wouldn't even consider it in the summer. Good time had by all.
Click to expand...


Nice!! Hopefully the smallmouth are starting to heat up. To bad it looks like the river is going to be a complete wreck this weekend.

I've been curious about running up the Conocheague. How far up would you say you could safely go? What was the river level when you ran up? Whats your best guess on how shallow your boat can run?


----------



## 97Aero

I had a couple of things going against me. First was I was never on that stretch of river before so had no ideas on how to pick my lines thru the skinny water. Secondly was a nearly full fuel tank in the back. Third was 450 lbs of dudes. That didn't help. The one and only thing I do not like about the G3 is it sits ass low even with everyone up by the fwd console. I think having the knowledge now on how to pick my lines and having the balls to go all out up on plane would help. I would say she can run in about 7" on plane. All that said I wouldn't do it again. Williamsport gauge was at 4' that morning.


----------



## JoshKeller

ive taken my time and idled up past the islands beyond the powerlines when the conny was running at 3.0. thats with a prop, any lower and i would have likely waded and pulled the boat.


----------



## BigTerp

Thanks!! Might give it a go here one day when the creek isn't super low.


----------



## BigTerp

What are you guys having luck with on the Potomac for smallies? Was out for about an hour yesterday, but did more screwing around than actually fishing. Other than that haven't been out for awhile. Planning on heading out Sunday morning, picking up a buddy at McCoys Ferry and then heading up towards Hancock to fish our way back down.


----------



## 97Aero

Smallie bite is defiantly up. Went out of Four Locks and made my way up to Licking Creek and fished down. Bout 11 smallies for the day. They seem to have a thing for the Rage Tail Craws/Jig combo. Nothing over 13" but it was a nice day to be out.


----------



## BigTerp

Nice!! I'm guessing current breaks is where you're finding them? I haven't been out for a few weeks, but planning on heading out this weekend with my wife.

There are 2 pretty hairy spots up past McCoy's Ferry, but if you pick your lines good all is well. Did you have any issues with the water level? The shallowest I've been up that way was 3.45' in Hancock. Made it to Licking Creek without a problem, but coming back down it's harder for me to pick my lines and I ended up giving up. Was so shallow had to get out and drag the boat across a few of the riffles. I'm guessing not much shallower than 3.45' will be my limit for getting past McCoy's Ferry.

Up that way is where I imploded my impeller. Small cove on the MD side up past the old railroad bridge. You may have seen it? STAY AWAY!!! Got all my parts in and got everything back together yesterday. Going to take her down to river bottom and see how the new foot and stainless impeller does.


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356741#p356741 said:


> BigTerp » 23 Jun 2014, 11:57[/url]"]Nice!! I'm guessing current breaks is where you're finding them? I haven't been out for a few weeks, but planning on heading out this weekend with my wife.
> 
> There are 2 pretty hairy spots up past McCoy's Ferry, but if you pick your lines good all is well. Did you have any issues with the water level? The shallowest I've been up that way was 3.45' in Hancock. Made it to Licking Creek without a problem, but coming back down it's harder for me to pick my lines and I ended up giving up. Was so shallow had to get out and drag the boat across a few of the riffles. I'm guessing not much shallower than 3.45' will be my limit for getting past McCoy's Ferry.
> 
> Up that way is where I imploded my impeller. Small cove on the MD side up past the old railroad bridge. You may have seen it? STAY AWAY!!! Got all my parts in and got everything back together yesterday. Going to take her down to river bottom and see how the new foot and stainless impeller does.



It defiantly is harder picking your lines on the way down river. Hancock gauge read 4 yesterday. 2.5 at Williamsport. Look for rocky bottoms and current breaks. Have not had any bites in the slack water.


----------



## BigTerp

At 4' your good to go. We ran from McCoy's Ferry to Licking creek a good bit this winter waterfowl hunting. Water was almost always over 5' though. Made running that stretch in the foggy dark not as scary.


----------



## 97Aero

Another great day on the Potomac. Hancock gauge read 4 feet this am. Water is starting to really clear up. 8 smallies and 3 cats on the deck. Buddy hooked a very nice one but it broke his line at the boat and made off with his Rapala. Doh! Ran up past where the power lines cross and got scared due to seeing bottom so clear. Probably could have went further. Good day though. Nobody got hurt.


----------



## stevesecotec02

whats the water temp? Thinking about heading out next week near brunswick.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357410#p357410 said:


> 97Aero » June 27th, 2014, 5:40 pm[/url]"]Another great day on the Potomac. Hancock gauge read 4 feet this am. Water is starting to really clear up. 8 smallies and 3 cats on the deck. Buddy hooked a very nice one but it broke his line at the boat and made off with his Rapala. Doh! Ran up past where the power lines cross and got scared due to seeing bottom so clear. Probably could have went further. Good day though. Nobody got hurt.



Nice!! We were out on Saturday below dam #5. Wife caught 7 and I caught 0. Spent the better part of the day working on the motor though. Having issues with something in the ignition system. Hope to have it figured out soon!!

Where did go from/to? I'm guessing McCoy's Ferry up past Licking Creek? I've went up past the power lines past Licking Creek when Hancock gauge read 3.45. Never been up that way any shallower than that though. It gets pretty sketchy down towards McCoy's Ferry at that level!!


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357846#p357846 said:


> BigTerp » 01 Jul 2014, 09:10[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357410#p357410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97Aero » June 27th, 2014, 5:40 pm[/url]"]Another great day on the Potomac. Hancock gauge read 4 feet this am. Water is starting to really clear up. 8 smallies and 3 cats on the deck. Buddy hooked a very nice one but it broke his line at the boat and made off with his Rapala. Doh! Ran up past where the power lines cross and got scared due to seeing bottom so clear. Probably could have went further. Good day though. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! We were out on Saturday below dam #5. Wife caught 7 and I caught 0. Spent the better part of the day working on the motor though. Having issues with something in the ignition system. Hope to have it figured out soon!!
> 
> Where did go from/to? I'm guessing McCoy's Ferry up past Licking Creek? I've went up past the power lines past Licking Creek when Hancock gauge read 3.45. Never been up that way any shallower than that though. It gets pretty sketchy down towards McCoy's Ferry at that level!!
Click to expand...


Went out of McCoys ferry to maximize fishing time. Would rather launch at Four Locks as MF is a pain to launch from and the ramp is getting washed out past the concrete. Anyway yes it does get sketchy not far upriver. Had to make some pretty quick decisions on the way back to the ramp and though I was gonna beach it but the G3 pulled thru in about 6" of water. I was sweating that one.


----------



## JoshKeller

the recent storms have given the water a little color and higher level - the time to be out there is now! caught some good ones this evening after work. put in at shepherdstown so i had enough water to run a bit and test of the motor. 

caught this one first in a current break with deep water near by... 2.75" mizmo tube in penrod purple, 1/8 oz jig head. 







then caught this pig on the next cast.


----------



## Blue Dawg

I haven't had a tin since back in the early '70's. Totally new to the river. Used to fish near Seneca, but more interested in upper Potomac. Where is the best place to put in to avoid the dams and have good large areas to fish. Got a 16' Lowes with a 30hp Honda prop. Conococheague creek on the bing map shows what looks like a dam near intersection of Kemps Mill rd & Rock Hill rds. That correct? Little help fellows please. Hopefully we can share lies and have a cold drink together soon.

Dawg


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359654#p359654 said:


> Blue Dawg » 16 Jul 2014, 09:30[/url]"]I haven't had a tin since back in the early '70's. Totally new to the river. Used to fish near Seneca, but more interested in upper Potomac. Where is the best place to put in to avoid the dams and have good large areas to fish. Got a 16' Lowes with a 30hp Honda prop. Conococheague creek on the bing map shows what looks like a dam near intersection of Kemps Mill rd & Rock Hill rds. That correct? Little help fellows please. Hopefully we can share lies and have a cold drink together soon.
> 
> Dawg



I've put in at Williamsport and run up the Conococheague a couple of months ago when the water was high in my Jet. Made it all the way to the Dam but would not do it again. Especially not now. Actually ran up on a shallow spot and had to get out to push it off. This was in my 1860 CCJ.
Pretty shallow up that way.


----------



## JoshKeller

best place with a prop this time of year is shepherdstown, big slackwater and 4 locks. Id choose shepherdstown if you want to fish, as there is much less boat traffic.


----------



## stevesecotec02

I have a 16' with a 25hp prop and I usually put in at mouth of monocay. If i use the shallow water drive I can run all the way up to nolands ferry but i have to go slow once I get up to the islands. If the water is up a little I can go as far down as whites ferry with the only real trouble spot being the big island down river from the warm water discharge. Some good smallie fishing in thay stretch and some really nice size catfish.


----------



## Blue Dawg

Thanks for the input. Is there any place I can get a map of the river showing from warm water back up to the Williamsport area that shows landings, land marks etc? 

Thanks guys!

Dawg


----------



## stevesecotec02

I make my own maps using google earth. Md dnr shows all boat ramps listed by county they are located in. Google search Md boat ramps. I will tell you this avoid nolands ferry ramp like the plague it is washed out bad and not taken care of. If you use the Mouth of monocacy ramp when crossing under the aquaduct use the archway on the far right as your facing the potomac river. Probably just confused you but if you go there you will see exactly what im talking about.


----------



## stevesecotec02

Were any of you out around mouth of monocacy yesterday? Seen someone in a black xpress with a jet and another in a older bass tracker jet. I was in the alumacraft with the prop motor. We tore up smallmouths with tube baits all day and managed to catch 7 catfish after dark. The catfish are starting to come off spawn and action should start heating up in the coming weeks. Water was down a bit but we never bottomed out and just idled through the really shallow spots with tje motor just far enough in water to to feed the water pump.


----------



## BigTerp

Anyone been up past Hancock lately, or knows how the river is this time of year? Thinking of heading from Hancock up to Cohill Station this weekend and fishing my way back down. Gauge reads 3.05 this morning. Wondering if it's to shallow to run or not? Haven't had a boat up past the 522 bridge since I was a kid.


----------



## JoshKeller

way too low... i wont fish above hancock unless its 4.5, preferably 5. if you dont mind idling/getting out for the first mile above the 522 bridge, you will be ok.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360707#p360707 said:


> JoshKeller » Yesterday, 11:25 pm[/url]"]way too low... i wont fish above hancock unless its 4.5, preferably 5. if you dont mind idling/getting out for the first mile above the 522 bridge, you will be ok.



Thanks!!! I'll just stick with down this way somewhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## JoshKeller

Shepherdstown or lander for bass


----------



## 97Aero

Out Sunday afternoon till dark. 5 SM in the boat. 10-13". Good evening on the river.


----------



## JoshKeller

likely be on the river tomorrow, saturday and sunday. ive really taken a liking to the area between snyders and taylors landing. rough to get into - you gotta jump 3 ledges, plus the hog back ledges, but its untouched after you get in there. kayla did freak out when I got hung up on a ledge and used the motor to power off :LOL2: 

last saturday we left synders at 4, made it past the ledges by 5 (lots of idling), and fished our way back until dark. we had approx 20 smallmouths between 10 - 15 inches, and she caught a 3 or 4 pound channel cat on a senko. Normally i'd throw a jig and pig and really probe the area for bigger fish, but she likes to just drift and cast and catch whatever is biting.


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363344#p363344 said:


> JoshKeller » Yesterday, 7:50 pm[/url]"]likely be on the river tomorrow, saturday and sunday. ive really taken a liking to the area between snyders and taylors landing. rough to get into - you gotta jump 3 ledges, plus the hog back ledges, but its untouched after you get in there. kayla did freak out when I got hung up on a ledge and used the motor to power off :LOL2:
> 
> last saturday we left synders at 4, made it past the ledges by 5 (lots of idling), and fished our way back until dark. we had approx 20 smallmouths between 10 - 15 inches, and she caught a 3 or 4 pound channel cat on a senko. Normally i'd throw a jig and pig and really probe the area for bigger fish, but she likes to just drift and cast and catch whatever is biting.



I'll have to join you on that trip sometime. I need to learn how to get through that area so I have another area to fish. Any islands in that area that one could duck hunt from?


----------



## JoshKeller

no islands that im aware of. If you want, I should be able to launch at snyders, run up to taylors, and text you the gps track to load onto gps essentials if you want to try it before we make it out?

there are plenty of islands from dam 4 down to taylors though.

tied up a few of these to fish for some bigger fish.


----------



## BigTerp

That would be cool. Don't make a special trip just for that though.

How shallow is it from Taylors up to Dam #4? Tough to run?


----------



## JoshKeller

after leaving the taylors ramp, you have about a mile of wide open throttle water. You'll see some clifffs on the WV side. slow down theres a ledge there. its not too bad, several chutes in the middle. After that ledge you have another pool for 1/4 mile or so. The pass on this one is the maryland shore. That will get you to the lower tip of shepherds island. The next ledge is V shaped, and theres a chute in the center and the left side of it. After that, you need to idle most of the way. You will come to a pool that has a large flat rock standing straight up out of the river on the maryland shore. You can run through here WOT. youll go under some power lines. you'll be able to see the dam now. The next few ledges are pretty bad. The I take the left side through a small shoot, then immediately go to the maryland side and work my way up to the WV ramp. get inline with the island closest to the MD shore, then youll notice the channel does a Z up into the dam.


----------



## BigTerp

Thanks man!!


----------



## BigTerp

Thanks again Josh!! Headed up that way yesterday afternoon to check on some possible hunting spots. The ledges on that stretch of the river are crazy!! There were a ton of canoes and kayaks hanging out on the first ledge fishing. They all stopped to watch me run that first lege. Made me a bit nervous!! Made it through there no problems. There are probably 4 or 5 chutes at that ledge. I took the biggest one I saw. Followed your advice and found a nice chute hugging the MD shore on the second ledge. No problems there either. It got pretty skinny once we got to the down river side of Sheperds Island, so I didn't attempt to go any farther. I saw the chute in the middle of the ledge you referenced. If you made it through there I'm impressed!! I've gotten rather conservative after imploding my foot and tearing a hole in my hull, but I didn't want to risk running up that chute. The water in that area is too swift to hunt anyway and the island banks are to steep to setup on.


----------



## JoshKeller

we actually made it up to the dam an only bumped once. If you idle up to the chute on the left of that third ledge you should be able to float through it without being on plane...we did and im almost positive my boat drafts more than yours.


----------



## BigTerp

I'm sure your right. Yours is a few hundred pounds heavier than mine. I'll keep that shoot in mind the next time we head up that way.


----------



## JoshKeller

caught this one and about 30 others at snyders today. blue bird skies, cold front... but the water did come up almost a foot from the rains the past two days.


----------



## 97Aero

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365691#p365691 said:


> JoshKeller » 07 Sep 2014, 19:55[/url]"]caught this one and about 30 others at snyders today. blue bird skies, cold front... but the water did come up almost a foot from the rains the past two days.



Nice fish! Was out last night. Beautiful day to fish. Put a mixed bag in the boat but none over 12". Was above Dam #5. Seems to me the quality of the fish are better down that way.


----------



## JoshKeller

looks like we might get some water in the river for this weekend!


----------



## BigTerp

What can any of you guys tell me about the river below Williamsport and the old power plant dam? I have recently gained access to a private boat ramp just up river from the Potomac Fish and Game club. Curious how shallow it is and how easy it is to run? Looking to head as far up as the 81 bridge. Only ever been on that stretch of the river in an airboat before.


----------



## JoshKeller

this time of year it should be no problem running the whole way up. Summer time, theres quite a few nasty ledges. Let me look at my notes and i'll type it all out later tonight/this weekend when i get a chance.


----------



## BigTerp

JoshKeller said:


> this time of year it should be no problem running the whole way up. Summer time, theres quite a few nasty ledges. Let me look at my notes and i'll type it all out later tonight/this weekend when i get a chance.



Thanks man. Looking to head up there maybe within the next week or two to do some hunting. If you have notes regarding water level and running ability I'd REALLY appreciate it. Might float hunt that stretch first to get a feel for it.

Have you had yours out at all lately?


----------



## BigTerp

Not sure if any of you guys have seen this yet or not.

https://www.heraldmailmedia.com/news/local/c-o-canal-fees-needed-to-offset-budget-cuts-park/article_c4ddc46e-b6a6-55c4-b586-52b6d18b0c34.html


----------



## JoshKeller

complete crap. Charge the people using the canal and tow path - we already pay our share through fishing licenses


----------



## BigTerp

JoshKeller said:


> complete crap. Charge the people using the canal and tow path - we already pay our share through fishing licenses



Agreed


----------



## JoshKeller

I wont be playing their game. Shepherdstown is a WV launch, riverbottom is owned by the city of williamsport. anywhere else on the river I can access from the WV side. I always used snyders/taylors as a convenience. I can access either of those by running up from shepherdstown or down river from the powerplant on WV. 

They cite budget cuts/personnel cuts.... Funny, there wasnt a personnel shortage when the government shut down and they were closing off and patrolling the c&o to keep us out. 

I also wont be buying a MD fishing license or purchasing anything in MD this year.


----------



## muskyhntr

If you disagree with the proposed fees (obviously you do), please take the time to officially comment to the National Park Service, C&O Canal National Park. The web address to provide comments and the dates and times of the public meetings can be found in this link:

https://www.nps.gov/choh/parknews/c-and-o-canal-invites-feedback-on-proposal-to-increase-and-expand-entrance-and-other-fees-park-wide.htm


----------



## JoshKeller

Comment sent. I figured it up, and I spent roughly $3500 last year in MD just by fishing the potomac. That is all going into WV now if this passes.


----------



## muskyhntr

Sorry to hear that. The National Park Service charging a fee to access a National Park has nothing to do with MD DNR or your fishing license. Revenue generated from fishing licenses pay for fisheries management and access at State owned facilities. None of the money generated by the proposed fees to access the C&O Canal will go to Maryland, they go towards maintaining the C&O Canal park.


----------



## JoshKeller

It was my understanding (confirmed through a few DNR officers) that the fishing licenses, etc go to maintaining/building the ramps, the NPS does not pay for the boating facilities, just the canal.

The ONLY way I would support any of this is if the government shuts down, the ramps and tow path remain open to the permit holders.


----------



## muskyhntr

Im not saying you should support the proposed fee. I fish the Potomac yearround too and dont want to pay additional fees either. Im saying that it is a National Park Service fee and that none of the generated revenue goes to MD and withholding support from MD will not hurt the NPS. 

MD DNR contributes significantly to boat ramp improvement projects Statewide, including the Potomac River ramps on the C&O Canal. The recent improvements to the Little Orleans and Point of Rocks boat ramps each exceeded $800,000. Project costs were split between federal Sport Fish Restoration Boating Access Grant funds and MD Waterway Improvement Funds. The Sport Fish Restoration Fund is derived from a federal excise taxes on fishing equipment and motorboat fuels. The State Waterway Improvement funds are generated by a 5 percent vessel excise tax paid when a boat is purchased and titled in Maryland. Fishing license money is mostly used to fund and and administer fisheries management.


----------



## JoshKeller

so if the state of MD pays for these ramps, how can the NPS charge those who merely pass over the canal to access the river? We arent using the c&o, we are using the ramps we've already paid for.


----------



## muskyhntr

Good question/comment for the NPS.


----------



## muskyhntr

In fairness, the NPS does take care of the routine maintenance such as snow removal, mud removal after floods, restroom service, grass mowing, etc.


----------



## JoshKeller

muskyhntr said:


> In fairness, the NPS does take care of the routine maintenance such as snow removal, mud removal after floods, restroom service, grass mowing, etc.



must not be fishing the same potomac as i am, multiple times we've had to shovel the ramps out to fish a week - three weeks after floods. But as stated, if they pass it, I wont be fishing in MD anymore. They should probably take that into account, since Im sure Im not the only one.


----------



## muskyhntr

I have shoveled snow and mud and removed debris to launch as well. The ramps are not always taken care of as fast as we would like. By the way, the Potomac is in Maryland. As a WV resident you arent contributing to the Md waterway improvement fund and you aren't required to purchase a nonresident MD fishing license to fish the Potomac. I understand what your saying and I'm sure you are not alone, which is why I'm trying to point out that the National Park Service action has nothing to do with MD.


----------



## JoshKeller

I'm aware Im not required to purchase a MD license to fish the Potomac, however, I always have before to basically "pay my fair share". 

Believe I'll just buy my WV resident license and a daily VA non resident is $8 for the once or twice a year I fish below Harpers Ferry.


----------



## muskyhntr

Those that fish the Potomac and appreciate fish management thank you for your prior support. Sorry to hear that because of the *federal* Park Service, you will no longer do so. Good luck in 2015.


----------



## 97Aero

Yeah I can understand its not the MD. DNR but crap. Just another way for the Gov't to get your money.


----------



## JoshKeller

Maybe the parks service should do what I am doing when I am experience a budget cut (aka their tax). Cut spending, or find other ways to maximize the available money I do have.


----------



## BigTerp

Axed!!!!!

https://m.heraldmailmedia.com/news/local/after-outcry-c-o-canal-backs-off-fee-proposal/article_487140a6-ae48-11e4-a384-f33084135957.html?mode=jqm


----------



## JoshKeller

caught this one slowly dragging a 3.5" food chain tube on 1/4 oz draggin head in the slack water behind a big rock. 20" and put up a pretty awesome fight, jumped 6 times on 6 lb line. also caught 3 others between 14 - 16"


----------



## 97Aero

Great to see somebody on the river putting a few in the boat. I'll be out there this week!


----------



## JoshKeller

still on em....


----------



## 97Aero

Nice!


----------



## JoshKeller

no pics today, but caught 6 between 14 - 17" above hancock this morning before the wind started kicking.


----------



## BigTerp

JoshKeller said:


> no pics today, but caught 6 between 14 - 17" above hancock this morning before the wind started kicking.



Saw someone about 1/2 mile above the 522 bridge yesterday around noon. That you?


----------



## onthewater102

wow that is some skinny water you guys are fishing - i'd be afraid of losing my lower unit or even my TM out there.


----------



## JoshKeller

BigTerp said:


> JoshKeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pics today, but caught 6 between 14 - 17" above hancock this morning before the wind started kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw someone about 1/2 mile above the 522 bridge yesterday around noon. That you?
Click to expand...



could have been, but we didnt fish any closer to the bridge than white rock pool.


----------



## JoshKeller

onthewater102 said:


> wow that is some skinny water you guys are fishing - i'd be afraid of losing my lower unit or even my TM out there.



our boats dont have lower units...and ive ripped off a trolling motor last week :lol:


----------



## BigTerp

Planning on getting out below dam #5 this weekend. Hoping we don't get too much rain today to make the river a mess!!


----------



## JoshKeller

its up pretty high. came up about 3- 4 feet this evening. if its not chocolate milk, fish it, regardless of the level.


----------



## JoshKeller

still on 'em. they are laying in the current around ledges now...


----------



## onthewater102

Gorgeous smallie! Interesting how different the tail on that fish looks compared to the ones up in CT - looks elongated and taller...must come from living in fast water its whole life.


----------



## JoshKeller

Still on em. Caught these and about 25 others.


----------



## JoshKeller

same location today... this may well be my fish of the year. hopefully not, but it certainly wouldnt disappoint me if it was.


----------



## BigTerp

Tearing it up!!!


----------



## JoshKeller

still on 'em


----------



## onthewater102

Awesome!!! Bass fishing in CT has taken a tailspin this year, days that were full of 2's and 3's with good ones running 5 or better are now decent if you break 2#'s at all and great if you see 3#'s.


----------



## JoshKeller

its been a weird year here. LOTS of water all season long. Not complaining, as we've been able to run anywhere on the river all season long. This is #7 over 20" for me this year.


----------



## 97Aero

Cannot agree more Josh. Went out Friday and put 30+ in the boat. Out tonight and pulled 18 out. All went back in the water. Fishing has been damn good lately and plenty of water for this time of year.


----------



## BigTerp

It's nice having all this water in the river. Makes me less nervous when running the boat. 

Josh knows how to get on the smallmouth!! Me, not so much 

Been doing pretty good with the catfish though. I think the higher and muddier conditions have been helping out. Took my little brother Friday evening and he caught his first catfish. 5#10oz. channel. He was fired up!! I followed up later in the evening with a 12#10oz. flathead and right after an 11#4oz. flathead. Was a fun evening!!


----------



## JoshKeller

still finding them. decided to stay local today since it was forcasted to be 108 heat index. fished until almost noon. 5 biggest today went almost 9 pounds. 3 of them today this size (17")


----------



## 97Aero

Well the river has dropped about a foot and a half from two weeks ago but the fishing has been good. Put 20 Smallies in the boat today. None of any size but it was a good 4 hours. Banged our way up past McCoys Ferry, actually up was fine but coming down was a different story. Not sure how much longer we'll be able to do that.


----------



## 97Aero

Out again last night. Combined 35 in the boat between the two of us in 4 hours. Killing them just cannot find any of size. A lot of fun just not sure where the big boys and girls are.


----------



## onthewater102

Are you going after dark? I'm finding the early night bite (9pm-midnight) has been turning on later and later in these parts. Friday I'm going to try heading out at 4:30am to be on the water line wet by 5am & fish till 9:30 or 10 and see if I can't find a pre dawn/ early morning pattern which should be starting up now that we have the full moon setting by 4am.


----------



## JoshKeller

best bet for bigger fish is to head way up river (hancock and above) or way down river (brunswick and below). this area gets hammered. Otherwise, wait until we get a BAD storm, and the water gets dirty and comes up a foot or so - then just throw a tube into every single current break you can find.


----------



## 97Aero

I've never fished above Hancock, how the levels this time of year? Much to worry about up there? Let me ask a different way, you still fishing up that way? I am not too scared of skinny water but dont like to push my luck if I don't have to.


----------



## JoshKeller

fished there yesterday - had to idle most of the way and get out of the boat several times, and bumped multiple times, but the fish were cooperative. one of my Trolling motor battery died, so we left, stopped at napa to get another one, and went to snyders on the way home. did get another 20" bass, (#8 this year) but my photo hosting site is down. bigterp can verify though. :lol:


----------



## BigTerp

I confirm!!!!


----------



## JoshKeller

we need water!!!!! that is all :shock: 

the numbers were there this weekend - we caught over 50 both days. But the biggest was a 17" that looked like it had been dragged under a kayak a few hundred yards.


----------



## Blue Dawg

Help guys. Took my new to me tin out 3 weeks ago. Put in at Williamsport. Was told good water there. Just going for a ride. Got up above the bridge and got crushed by a rock. Broke ths skeg off the lower unit and ruined the prop. 300 buck repair. 
Is it much safer to run just above dams 4 & 5? Where is the best place to put in for those areas? New to the river.
Help please.
Thanks


----------



## 97Aero

Blue Dawg said:


> Help guys. Took my new to me tin out 3 weeks ago. Put in at Williamsport. Was told good water there. Just going for a ride. Got up above the bridge and got crushed by a rock. Broke ths skeg off the lower unit and ruined the prop. 300 buck repair.
> Is it much safer to run just above dams 4 & 5? Where is the best place to put in for those areas? New to the river.
> Help please.
> Thanks



Bummer. I put in at Four Locks ramp and right now you should have no problems making it all the way to McCoys Ferry ramp. But I run a jet. Above that you can forget it with the water levels right now.


----------



## JoshKeller

dargan bend, dam 4 and dam 5 are safe all year. shepherdstown as well, but there are 2 ledges you need to be aware of. The first one is directly under the rt 480 bridge. the channel is on the maryland side, in a straight line in front of the far right stone trustle thats no longer with a bridge over it. you are then good to run the center for the next mile until you see the river making a left bend - the channel is on the WV bank, about 20' off the shore.


----------



## 97Aero

JoshKeller said:


> dargan bend, dam 4 and dam 5 are safe all year. shepherdstown as well, but there are 2 ledges you need to be aware of. The first one is directly under the rt 480 bridge. the channel is on the maryland side, in a straight line in front of the far right stone trustle thats no longer with a bridge over it. you are then good to run the center for the next mile until you see the river making a left bend - the channel is on the WV bank, about 20' off the shore.



Josh- Picture is worth a thousand words. Is the area depicted in Yellow the channel your referring to?
TIA


----------



## JoshKeller

yep, except hug the md shore a bit more. just stay in line with that piller until you get past the 480 bridge


----------



## 97Aero

JoshKeller said:


> yep, except hug the md shore a bit more. just stay in line with that piller until you get past the 480 bridge



Appreciate the info man. The other channel your referred to up river can be seen in Google maps fairly clearly.


----------



## BigTerp

Anyone been out? River is lower then I ever remember seeing it. Haven't had my boat out in probably 2 months. We need some rain!!


----------



## Ranchero50

I was out a couple weeks ago doing the catfish thing. Really feeling like hitting it again soon but I'm schedule to work on a combine tonight and work the rest of the week. My indicating rock is about 10' from the water and the fish trap below the dam is way out of the water. 

Should be a good chance to map the rocks up to the quarry.


----------



## JoshKeller

been catfishing lately - the bass is slow. have got a 22, 21, and a 18 lb channel cat in the past few weeks. again, my hosting site isnt working, but bigterps seen the pics


----------



## BigTerp

JoshKeller said:


> been catfishing lately - the bass is slow. have got a 22, 21, and a 18 lb channel cat in the past few weeks. again, my hosting site isnt working, but bigterps seen the pics



Yet again, I can confirm =D>


----------



## 97Aero

Looks like the rain may help us get back after those smallies!


----------



## BigTerp

Just in time for duck season to!! Although I'm curious what effect, if any, this latex spill will have on our part of the river.


----------



## 97Aero

BigTerp said:


> Just in time for duck season to!! Although I'm curious what effect, if any, this latex spill will have on our part of the river.



Terp- Apparently none. Fish were hungry today. We caught 30 today and the size for some reason has seemed to improve. Was that you duck hunting on the MD side north of McCoy's Ferry?


----------



## BigTerp

Cool. I've heard some good reports on the smallmouth lately.

No, that was not us. We were down below dam #5. Was it an airboat by chance?


----------



## 97Aero

Nope not an airboat. River dropped as quick as it came up. Doubt I will make it up that way again unless we get some more rain.


----------



## BigTerp

It sure did. I usually stay away from up that way once the river gets below 2.4 or so. It's a hairy enough ride at that level.


----------



## JoshKeller

average size is up to approx 16". we jumped the first ledge going into the concocheague (gonna go back in there with my waders and move some of the rocks from the chute), and got into some in the next two pools. saw a 21 - 22" giant, but couldnt get him to bite - i did get his smaller buddies to commit to a home made hair jig. Ran back out into the main river and caught these right around big terps ramp :lol:

And a few of the big catfish


----------



## BigTerp

Nice!!!


----------



## 97Aero

Was out on Wed. Pulled a couple Smallies from above McCoys ferry. Nothing of any size. Beautiful night on the river though. Didn't want to push much further upstream due to the river levels. Would like to have about another foot of water and it would be game on!


----------



## lswoody

Sweet!!!


----------



## JoshKeller




----------



## JoshKeller

lots (40ish) of 12 - 17" fish today above hancock. find some chunk rock on the bank and catch a fish. most fish in under 2 feet of water. swim baits were the ticket today


----------



## JoshKeller

#9


----------



## 97Aero

JoshKeller said:


> #9



Nice fish man!


----------



## Captain Ahab

nice football


but were are you?


----------



## JoshKeller

Still on em. Citation #10 this year.


----------



## 97Aero

JoshKeller said:


> Still on em. Citation #10 this year.



Nice Fish! Did you happen to take note of the water Temp? just curious.


----------



## JoshKeller

39 warming up to 43 two weekends ago, 47 warming up to 49 past weekend. The south branch at springfield, wv and little falls md gauges have temp readings as well.


----------



## JoshKeller

Citation #1 of 2016


----------



## onthewater102

That's one beautiful healthy looking fish


----------



## JoshKeller

Lets go ahead and get 2 and 3 outta the way lol


----------



## 97Aero

Awesome fish man. Went out almost to Hancock yesterday. Couldn't find any Smallies thou. I lost a Muskie at the boat and my buddy landed this monster. 39.5" and 16 lbs. Net was way too small and had to grab him with the grippers. Best $10 bucks ever spent.


----------



## JoshKeller

nice!!


----------



## JoshKeller

Pretty good weekend of fishing. 149 boated, 39 over 3 lbs, 4 over 4 lb, 1 over 5.


----------



## 97Aero

Damn dude. Your killing em. Launched from Landers Saturday and fished between Brunswick and POR. Had absolutely ZERO luck. Great habitat but not a bite with 3 of us fishing. Talk about frustrating.


----------



## JoshKeller

To be fair though, that was the bigger river to the north lol


----------



## 97Aero

JoshKeller said:


> To be fair though, that was the bigger river to the north lol



Ha gotcha. Man I just was thinking I sucked. Gotta check out that river sometime.


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Damn dude. Your killing em. Launched from Landers Saturday and fished between Brunswick and POR. Had absolutely ZERO luck. Great habitat but not a bite with 3 of us fishing. Talk about frustrating.



Don't feel too bad. Fished below dam #5 on Sunday, just for 2 hours, and only managed 1 dink.


----------



## JoshKeller

I showed you the ropes on hancock - fish there lol


----------



## BigTerp

JoshKeller said:


> I showed you the ropes on hancock - fish there lol



Planned to. Had the boat hooked up and ready to go Saturday night, I was all excited!! But some things came up and I needed to stay close to home. So behind the house it was. Never do very well on that stretch of the river below dam 5 though. If the river gets up a bit I might head up there on Sunday!!


----------



## JoshKeller

you need a gps - youd have the routes already saved lol 






BigTerp said:


> JoshKeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you the ropes on hancock - fish there lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned to. Had the boat hooked up and ready to go Saturday night, I was all excited!! But some things came up and I needed to stay close to home. So behind the house it was. Never do very well on that stretch of the river below dam 5 though. If the river gets up a bit I might head up there on Sunday!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoshKeller

Best day of smallie fishing in my life. 83 fish, 18 over 4 lbs, 2 over 5 lbs, 6 over 20" we quit taking pics of 3.5 and 4 lbers


----------



## 97Aero

Man I gotta get up there someday soon.


----------



## JL8Jeff

Dam, I would be thrilled getting one fish like that on the Delaware. I've never gotten a smallie over 20" but I have limited gear and don't really try that hard.


----------



## JoshKeller

Fished a tributary today for the first time. Main river current breaks were holding the bigger fish. Swimbaits were catching much bigger fish than tubes. 

We finished with 63 total, 9 over 3 pounds. My buddy got his personal best of 4.3 lbs, 20 inches even. We didnt take a ton of pics, but heres a few off my phone.


----------



## 97Aero

River was finally down enough. Put 26 in the boat. All dink smallies with the largest being 12". Went out of McCoys and up toward Hancock. Good day on the river!.


----------



## BigTerp

My last 2 times out we boated 18 and 16. Averaged about 3-4 fish per hour. All caught on 2.75" tubes. Smaller fish were on the banks with the bigger ones in the current breaks out in the middle of the river. Just about every rock, log, etc. that was big enough to break up the current in the main river channel was holding fish. Most in the 8-12" range with the biggest being 15".


----------



## BigTerp

More of the same yesterday. 17 fish boated. Most in the 8-12" range with 2 at 15". All caught on 2.75" tubes in natural crawdad color.


----------



## 97Aero

Out last night. Water temp 78 degrees. Put 20 in the boat. Largest 13" Water pretty stained but it didn't bother the bite. Rapala Husky jerk lure of choice.


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Out last night. Water temp 78 degrees. Put 20 in the boat. Largest 13" Water pretty stained but it didn't bother the bite. Rapala Husky jerk lure of choice.



About the same for me. Fished Saturday morning for 5 hours and caught 25. Most on the 10-12" range with a handful over 12". All caught on 2.75" and 3.5" tubes in colors from green pumpkin to cotton candy pink.


----------



## 97Aero

Put 20 Smallies, 10 Cats and a couple of sunfish in the boat today. Water temp 83 degrees. Largest small 16" and Cat 20"
Good day on the water. Did manage to bust off the transducer to my Hummingbird. Arrgghhh. Action made up for it.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Did with good with smallies on SR-5 FireTiger two weeks ago.


----------



## BigTerp

Fished between Taylor's Landing and Snyder's Landing Saturday morning. Fishing was tough, but we managed to get 10 in the boat. Got SOAKED with a few downpours. Biggest went just shy of 18". Left a little paint on a few rocks, but no holes or major damage so I can't complain.


----------



## 97Aero

Finally had enough river to take the G3 up from McCoys Ferry. Put 17 in the boat in the morning. Largest 14". Water temp 62 degrees.


----------



## BigTerp

I did the same and took advantage of the uptick in water levels Sunday. Haven't had the boat out since early August. 63 degree water temp and muddy. Grass floating in the water was a huge PITA!! Only managed 2 fish in about 3 hours of fishing and missed probably 5 or 6 more. One at 14" and another at 18" 2#13oz. The second made the trip worth it.


----------



## 97Aero

Nice one Terp!


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Nice one Terp!



Thanks man. 

You had the numbers though. What were they biting on? I was getting a few hits on 2.75" tubes, but they were very light bites. Didn't try much else other than the Whopper Plopper for a few casts.


----------



## 97Aero

Rapala Husky Jerk, Bass pattern, I was throwing the smallest one, my buddy throwing one size bigger. He did better than I did. I've caught a lot of Smallies on that lure in the Potomac. I get a lot of hits from the dinks on a jig and rage craw but not the hook ups as even the smallest 1/8 oz jig is too big for them. Potomac is tough to fish in my jet due to the levels at times. I won't fish it unless river levels are 4.5 or better at Hancock, don't feel like banging it up too much.


----------



## BigTerp

Finally got the chance to get out on the Upper Potomac yesterday morning for the first time this year. Did OK, but the fishing was pretty slow, especially early morning. Picked up a bit once the sun got a little higher in the sky later in the morning. Water was 59-60 warming to 62 by early afternoon and water was surprisingly clear for the amount of rain we have gotten recently. We ended up with 14. Most were caught in less than 2' of water next to the banks where the sun was warming the water. We did pick up 1 or 2 in the current breaks behind rocks in the main part of the river. All but one were caught on 2.75" and 3" tubes. The other was caught on a 5" carolina rigged senko. Most bites were pretty light. Couldn't get bit on anything else. The biggest went 20" and 3# 10oz. My new personal best.


----------



## 97Aero

Nice Fish. Have not hit the Potomac yet due to the levels but been fishing Raystown hard. White Bass are spawning up there, in the two days out put about 75 in the boat, mostly White, couple of Stripers and a mixed bag of everything else. Where you been going out of?


----------



## onthewater102

Wow - a 20" river smallie...must have been like hooking a freight train with an angry drunk at the controls! Congrats on the PB!


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Nice Fish. Have not hit the Potomac yet due to the levels but been fishing Raystown hard. White Bass are spawning up there, in the two days out put about 75 in the boat, mostly White, couple of Stripers and a mixed bag of everything else. Where you been going out of?



Levels have been pretty good lately. Hoping it stays that way for awhile since I won't be getting back out anytime soon. It's on the rise now, but should be headed back down by the weekend although still probably pretty stained. Fished out of McCoy's Ferry on Sunday.


----------



## BigTerp

onthewater102 said:


> Wow - a 20" river smallie...must have been like hooking a freight train with an angry drunk at the controls! Congrats on the PB!



Thanks.

That describes it pretty well!! My buddy casted to the same rock a second or two behind me. I hooked up and he got snagged. Was quite the cluster for a few seconds floating down river fighting this fish while his rod was dragging across the bottom of the boat (he dropped his rod to get the net) and his line tangled in my trolling motor pedal. He quickly flipped his bail and just let the line run and I got it untangled from the pedal pretty quickly. Never a dull moment.


----------



## BigTerp

Got the chance to get back out yesterday and boated 26 smallmouth, a few fallfish and a dozen or so sunfish. Have never seen the sunfish so aggressive on the river. Water temp was 67 with a slight to moderate stain. Most fish came against rocky shorelines. Slack or swift water didn't seem to matter. Just needed to find the rocky bottoms next to the banks. A few fish came from behind main river current breaks. Biggest went 18", the rest were on the smaller side. 2.75" tubes and curly tail grubs caught most fish. I tried out the Keitech Crazy Flapper rigged on a ned head and it also did well. Seemed to produce bigger fish then the smaller tubes.


----------



## 97Aero

First time on the River since March. Put 56 Smallies and two cats in the boat. Mostly Dinks but a couple of legal keepers. Had hook ups on at least 50 more. Watermelon curly tail grubs was the hot bait of the day. Couldn't get bit on a small Rapala which is usually my go to bait for the Potomac. Strange how one bait is hot one day but cold the next. Good time had by all!


----------



## onthewater102

FWIW Dunno if that river fishes anything like the smallie rivers here in CT, but come summertime they can't stand to have a squeaky buzzbait or a weightless super fluke run overhead even in the heat of the middle of the day. I can't coax the big girls to bite anything in the way of finesse presentations during the daylight hours - but it seams if you piss them off they'll still take a whack at you.


----------



## oomph

Any of you guys need a fishing partner this summer / fall ? 

I've lived in the area all my life, but haven't fished lots of the launches on the Upper Potomac. I'd love to join one of you guys and check it out some time. I don't have an outboard jet, but I do have a 16ft Xpress with a prop and hydraulic jack plate. I also have a kayak and jon boat.


Lunch is on me. PM ME


----------



## 97Aero

Anybody got to spend anytime on the Potomac this year? Seems like just when it becomes fishable we get a bunch of rain and up it goes another 6-8 feet!


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Anybody got to spend anytime on the Potomac this year? Seems like just when it becomes fishable we get a bunch of rain and up it goes another 6-8 feet!



I haven't been on the Upper Potomac since early May. We did very well then. Have canceled at least 4 trips due to water levels. Thankfully we got a few days in on the Susquehanna back in April, or I'd be going even more crazy at this point. Going to try and get out this coming weekend. Should be back down to manageable and hopefully cleared up some by then. Still muddy when I crossed her this morning. But, of course, it's now going to be steaming hot.


----------



## BigTerp

Got out yesterday morning and managed 14 in a few hours during the morning. Got ran off the river from the heat. Fish were spread out and the bite was slow, especially once the sun got up high. Most were found along shaded banks in calmer water. Very few came from behind current breaks and in current seams. Seams the flooding of the last 2 months still has them in a bit of a funk.


----------



## handyandy

97Aero said:


> Anybody got to spend anytime on the Potomac this year? Seems like just when it becomes fishable we get a bunch of rain and up it goes another 6-8 feet!



I feel your pain I was in VA for two weeks for the army drug my boat a long wanting to hit the upper james. The saturday I went water levels were ok but muddy as all get out was terrible boated one little dink fishing from 7am to noon. On the way home fished the new river in West VA it was ok water was decently clear, up a little from what is more ideal for fishing from what locals told me, was an ok bite wife and I managed 11 smallies combined mostly on top water too which was fun. It probably could have been better had the morning we fished if we started earlier. But she didn't want to wake up early wasn't on the water till almost 9am. Hopefully it's picking up for you guys out that way now.


----------



## 97Aero

Made it out yesterday. Levels were good. 5.0 feet on the Hancock gage. Went up from McCoys. Three of us put about 25 in the boat in 5 hours. Defiantly a slow bite for sure. Nothing hitting topwater. Strange for this time of the year.


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Made it out yesterday. Levels were good. 5.0 feet on the Hancock gage. Went up from McCoys. Three of us put about 25 in the boat in 5 hours. Defiantly a slow bite for sure. Nothing hitting topwater. Strange for this time of the year.



I feel like it's been a strange year overall. Not sure what drawn out flooding does to the bass, but I think it's had at least some effect on them so far this year. I have a few hours to get out this Sunday and might head up that way as well, just for convenience. I prefer other stretches of the river as I've never done well above McCoy's Ferry. But it's quick and easy access for me, and I only have a limited amount of time to hit the river Sunday. You seem to do well there, so my expectations are high!!


----------



## BigTerp

Fished above McCoy's Ferry for a few hours yesterday morning. Worked our way up to above Licking Creek and fished or way back down. Water was low and clear. Saw water temps of 81-82. Ended up boating 19 on bottom contact plastics. Not even a sniff on topwater early. All small fish though. Made it up river with no worries, but managed to nearly beach my boat coming back down on the first ledge/riffle above McCoy's Ferry. Read it wrong (went down the left side when I should've hit it on the right side) and knew I was screwed once it was too late. Kept it WFO hoping there was enough water, but no luck. Skidded through the riffle and made it out the other end without getting stuck. Boat/motor are non worse for wear, thankfully. Much harier run that I anticpated. I've been up to Licking Creek at similar levels (3.75' at Hancock/2.2' Williamsport) and remember it being a bit of a challenge, but yesterday seemed much worse for whatever reason.


----------



## ppine

I grew up around the Potomac River as a kid. Back in the 1950 and 1960s before the Clean Water Act it had some serious pollution problems. Catfish were about the only game fish around. It is very gratifying to hear your fish report about the quality of the fishery today. 

We used to hike the C&O Canal as kids on overnight trips and hung out around Seneca and Violet's Lock. We had a senior high school canoe trip up the canal and down the river ending up on the Virgina side above Great Falls.


----------



## 97Aero

BigTerp said:


> Fished above McCoy's Ferry for a few hours yesterday morning. Worked our way up to above Licking Creek and fished or way back down. Water was low and clear. Saw water temps of 81-82. Ended up boating 19 on bottom contact plastics. Not even a sniff on topwater early. All small fish though. Made it up river with no worries, but managed to nearly beach my boat coming back down on the first ledge/riffle above McCoy's Ferry. Read it wrong (went down the left side when I should've hit it on the right side) and knew I was screwed once it was too late. Kept it WFO hoping there was enough water, but no luck. Skidded through the riffle and made it out the other end without getting stuck. Boat/motor are non worse for wear, thankfully. Much harier run that I anticpated. I've been up to Licking Creek at similar levels (3.75' at Hancock/2.2' Williamsport) and remember it being a bit of a challenge, but yesterday seemed much worse for whatever reason.



Yeah you gotta stay to the right when coming back down in that stretch. I won't fish it unless Hancock gage reads 5. My boats a bit bigger than yours and I'm a bit conservative. Glad you didn't tear anything up.


----------



## BigTerp

97Aero said:


> Yeah you gotta stay to the right when coming back down in that stretch. I won't fish it unless Hancock gage reads 5. My boats a bit bigger than yours and I'm a bit conservative. Glad you didn't tear anything up.



Yeah, and I knew that in retrospect. Went up river correctly, but for whatever reason the left side looked better coming back down. Had to pull my boat through that riffle a few years ago coming back down river in the same spot at around the same level. Instantly remembered that after I hit. It's been a few years since I've ran that section. Have good notes now for future trips.

Planning on getting back out this weekend again if the weather cooperates. Fingers crossed.


----------

